
This Is Going to Be Worst Year for IPOs Since the Credit Crisis - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-20/this-is-going-to-be-worst-year-for-ipos-since-the-credit-crisis?cmpid=BBD122016_BIZ
======
mikhailfranco
... hence very bad for the finances of the state of California.

